# Jjgji



## Chawk138 (May 7, 2021)

Kygbyu


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Chawk138 said:


> I will say that I think she is a good person at heart


I must respectfully disagree. A "good person" puts his/her responsibilities, especially those regarding children, in front of ANY OTHER activity. Your wife is not doing this. She has not done this for 5 years. This is not any kind of "temporary phase". Your wife's behavior illustrates just exactly what kind of person she is, at heart. In my opinion, this is not "good".



Chawk138 said:


> I don't want to try and take our child from her but I don't feel it is healthy to be around her and defiantly not for her to have any form oc custody unless she straightened her life out


Well, sir, you "feel" this for very good reasons. You may not "want" to take your child away from her, but it is in the best interests of your child for that to be what happens. What you "feel" is wholly irrelevant. What is relevant is the TRUTH, which is, your wife is an UNFIT mother for your child. What you feel is again irrelevant when you say the TRUTH, that it is indeed unhealthy for your child to be in her care.

Lawyer. Now, not later. Throw the book.



Chawk138 said:


> uncontrollable anger and anxiety issues


You may call these "issues", if you wish, however, calling uncontrollable anger or anxiety an "issue" is the same as the southern expression "good ole boy".... which means he is a selfish, arrogant nincompoop who should be shunned. Uncontrollable anger and anxiety are SIN. At their root is selfishness and wanting her own way. They are EVIL.....not issues.....


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Your child is at risk daily. He has a druggie for a mother who should never be alone with her let alone being in a car with a drug driver. He must have already been damaged and is being severely neglected when you are at work. 
I suspect that he would be taken away if the child services know what was going on.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

You are leaving a small child at home with a dope head with anger issues. Be a dad and do something bro.
Otherwise you may not have a child to come hone to. Your wife is not a good person.
She’s a lazy, selfish, dangerous doper who is putting her child in danger and the biggest danger is herself.

You need to get with an attorney and get some advice.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Expect a lot more of this with the "normalizing", legalization, and destigmatizing what is no different from any other drug, IMO...

I know what I would do, I would get my kid the hell away from all that nonsense.....but that's me....


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Chawk138 Eventually someone will get CPS and/or the police involved. That might as well be you.

Don't let the situation drift along until your child is hurt.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

You know this and do nothing to stop it for tge safety of your child. You need to realize if the child is hurt due to her drug use you knew abiut and did nothing about, you will be charged with child endangerment and neglect also along with her. The child will be placed in foster care by CPS unless a grandparent wants to step up.

You need to record your interaction with her. I would also buy a nanny cam to see what is going on during the day. Wife is probably abusive to child while you work. As a dad you are supposed to protect your children. Record behavior and call CPS or you are culpable in the abuse to the child.


----------



## Chawk138 (May 7, 2021)

Ihkyu


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Cannabis paranoia is a real thing, even if cannabis is legal or not.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

As has already been suggested, consult a lawyer.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

..... And work really hard at getting a different job with day hours.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

well if she suspects cameras, why HAVEN'T you put some around? BUT if it's legal, not sure what you can do or that CPS would anything about it. You need to capture actual neglect for them to do anything I think.
How about asking her to go to counseling?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Chawk138 said:


> she is trying to self medicate by smoking pot pretty much all day, from the moment she wakes up (at 1pm) before even interacting with the family, *this also includes to drive in a car with our child is to stressful to do with out pot.*


So, call the cops and report her? It's illegal to drive while driving under the influence, including pot. DUI's won't look too good to a judge, especially if she was driving with the child in the car.

When you are home, log EVERYTHING but keep it honest. Keep a detailed, dated journal of your interactions with the child and hers. This way you have something to show a judge. 

You do need to see a lawyer though.


----------



## Chawk138 (May 7, 2021)

Gjui


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> You are leaving a small child at home with a dope head with anger issues. Be a dad and do something bro.
> Otherwise you may not have a child to come hone to. Your wife is not a good person.
> She’s a lazy, selfish, dangerous doper who is putting her child in danger and the biggest danger is herself.
> 
> You need to get with an attorney and get some advice.


THIS right here! Talk to an attorney, make known to him/her all information you have about your wife. Also, if she is using drugs, and during a divorce you can order a hair follicle sample, that is one sure fire way for a father to be able to get custody.

If what you say is true, your children are in danger. Consult an attorney, but secretly.


----------

